# Some advise



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I would assume the poor little guy spends most of his time in the house. Do you really think you need the HW medication? The mosquito season will be winding down soon anyway.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If he hasn't been examined by a vet in a while, I really think given his health as you said, it would be a good idea to take him to the vet for an exam. The HW preventative is important, and they very well could have something to give him that will make him more comfortable. 

I would take him in.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> I would assume the poor little guy spends most of his time in the house. Do you really think you need the HW medication? The mosquito season will be winding down soon anyway.


I don't know about where you live, but here in TX we get mosquitoes INSIDE the house, you can't keep them out or avoid them.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah, but EVERTHING in Texas is much bigger.  I very rarely even see one outdoors where I am.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes he's pretty much in the house, he had all his shot's back in March so he's good on that. We don't have to many mosquitos around here, they spray a lot for them.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

So I should move to MD or OH huh?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> So I should move to MD or OH huh?


:dblthumb2:311hi-thu:dblthumb2


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

My personal opinion is that he is old and inside most of the time so I wouldn;t think he would really need the HW preventative.

Hooch


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I think the risk depends on where you live. I walk into a cloud of mosquitos as I walk out the door.......We have a can of "Off" sitting on our porch within easy access.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

If he were mine I would just let him be comfortable as long as you don't have a lot of mosquitos there. I am in Illinois and I don't think I've seen but 1 or 2 this whole season! He looks like a doll! Sweet little face!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

If you dont have alot of mosquitos than I would make him as comfortable as possible. I hope he sticks around for a long time.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> If you dont have alot of mosquitos than I would make him as comfortable as possible. I hope he sticks around for a long time.


That's all I want, him to be comfortable. I know the car ride would really mess him up plus I have to pick him up to get him in the car. He doesnt want to be picked up anymore, he hurts to bad. He does good walking 3 steps to go outside and right back in.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

if it were me.... I would just make him comfortable. my lab's rabies was due and thats about the same time the vet said she had 2 weeks to live, so I called the county and the waived the tag.. never got another notice and she ended up living another year and a half!

good luck and just make him comfy.

hes cute by the way!

Debbie & mason


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Order the HW meds online. The only reason that I get it from my vet is because if one of my dogs did get heartworms while on prevention, Heartgard will cover the cost of treatment. But, I don't think that is very common. So just order it online.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Can you order it off of drsfostersmith.com
that way you won;t need to take him anywhere!
just a thought.


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

This is probably a stupid question, but shouldn't he have already been on his meds by now?


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

heidi_pooh said:


> This is probably a stupid question, but shouldn't he have already been on his meds by now?



I think she just means she has run out of the supply the vet gave her and its time for him to be retested for HW and the vet wont just give her the pills..

I hope hes around for a really long time!!! what a cute face


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

robinsegg26 said:


> I think she just means she has run out of the supply the vet gave her and its time for him to be retested for HW and the vet wont just give her the pills..
> 
> I hope hes around for a really long time!!! what a cute face


yes he's been on HW his hole life, the vet is just beeing stupid, wonder if I could get them online, it's worth a try.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

If he was just at the Vets in March I would think that they gave him an exam. If he were my guy, I would not risk taking him. I would either forget about the meds altogether or maybe ask a friend if you could buy some from them.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

As a fellow Buckeye, I can vouch that we are towards the end of mosquito season. My previous dog Brittany lived to be 13 also and towards the end only was outside long enough to potty and then right back in. I vote for the not taking him and letting him be as comfortable and stress-free as possible.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think you have to have a vet's "prescription approval" to order the Hw preventative online.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I think you have to have a vet's "prescription approval" to order the Hw preventative online.


Yes you do, I tried to order and they wanted a script. I'm gonna talk to one of my friends that works at a vet, see if she can do something. I think he'll be alright, we hardly had any moskitos this year and the season is almost over like Buffy & Abby's Mom said.


----------

